# Car turns off at quarter tank of gas



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

While driving. At cruise speeds, 50-70. I noticed after I drop below the quarter mark on my gas gauge... I know FOR A FACT. my car will lose power at cruising speed.... I feel the car slowing down, I press the accelerator, no response... Then power resumes the car jerks because of the sudden come back of power... Plus I wonder if that jerking can break something in my engine or tanny....


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

That's interesting. Is your check engine light on? I wonder if your fuel sending unit is faulty. It's beneath your backseat.


----------



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

No lights go off. Once when I felt the car slowing down I pressed down on the clutch pedal... The car just stalls.....


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Mine has been doing the same thing, but in the same SPOT on the way to work.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Try replacing your fuel filter? maybe there is some crap at the bottom of the fuel tank?


----------



## 360ccd (Aug 6, 2014)

*Anyone find a solution yet?*

I'm experiencing the same problem in my 01 GTI VR6. Hits a quarter tank and falls on it's face. Fill the tank, no problem exists. Have replaced fuel filter, fuel pump, transfer pump, O2 sensors, etc...still not resolved. I've noticed a slight bit of rough idle from time to time as well. If anyone has found a definitive answer I could really use some help here. -FRUSTRATED!


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

My GTI and Jetta both do this at a quarter tank. Weird.


----------



## 03jettagli2 (Dec 24, 2012)

There still is not a 100% definitive answer for this widespread problem. Should be a recall, it's a crime it's not. How many accidents do you think this has caused? Maybe fatalities as well?
I had this problem for well over a year, then my fuel pump died. Installed a Bosch because I felt the stalling problem, after lots of research, could be due to faulty pumps ..even new ones. The car didn't stall again under 1/4 tank for many months until all of a sudden, it did it again ..a few times. So I replaced my crank position sensor, again it worked great for months but ended up stalling once or twice more. So next i cleaned the grounds in the engine compartment, especially the one under the battery tray. I don't think it stalled again since. It usually always happened near highway speeds on a straight stretch of road with a very slight downward grade. Shake the wheel to swill the gas, it would come back to life. I found if i let it get under a quarter tank i could keep it from stalling at all by driving erratically ...bumping the gas every few seconds on the highway to keep the gas moving. I'm sure i looked like an idiot to other drivers! Anyway, I ended up with a check engine light for crank/cam correlation around that time, and have done a timing chain job since then. Car has been running great but I'm still not convinced it won't stall under 1/4 tank again eventually. For now though, it's fixed. 
I would try what I've done, maybe start with the cheaper stuff first like pulling out your battery, removing its tray, then wire brush and clean all the grounds you can. If that doesn't work you can replace your crank position sensor for under $100. Next up would be the fuel pump, don't buy one made in Mexico, I'd spend the extra for a Bosch or equivalent. DIY. 
I've read a lot on this subject, the best theory I've heard is that the fuel pumps overheat when the gas is below a certain level since the fuel isn't cooling the pump anymore. However, I don't think there's a fix for that. VW of America should address this issue, but they haven't. They MUST know about it, it's extremely common! NEGLIGENCE.


----------



## 03jettagli2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Forget it. I stalled on the highway this morning with a semi truck behind me, my fuel level was low but I was not empty. Shook my wheel to swill the gas around and the power came back a second later. This is definitely a fuel starvation issue. Annoying as hell, I've got some choice words for vw. Looks like I've got to treat 1/4 tank as empty again if I want to avoid dangerous situations.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

03jettagli2 said:


> Forget it. I stalled on the highway this morning with a semi truck behind me, my fuel level was low but I was not empty. Shook my wheel to swill the gas around and the power came back a second later. This is definitely a fuel starvation issue. Annoying as hell, I've got some choice words for vw. Looks like I've got to treat 1/4 tank as empty again if I want to avoid dangerous situations.



That's what I've done. My Jetta (1.8T, stock, unmolested) will stall at 1/4 tank 9 out of 10 times. The 1 out of 10, I gas it more than normal and it keeps it fed.

I agree that it's fuel related.

Interesting enough, the R32 has a secondary fuel pump (not sure of the actual name) that is connected to the fuel pump within the gas tank. It feeds from the driver-side of the tank.


----------



## 03jettagli2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Emron said:


> I agree that it's fuel related.
> 
> Interesting enough, the R32 has a secondary fuel pump (not sure of the actual name) that is connected to the fuel pump within the gas tank. It feeds from the driver-side of the tank.


Here's what I found out about that from the R32 forum...

"Since there is a hump in the tank to allow the drive shaft there is a 2nd pump that pumps fuel from the drivers side over to the pump on the passenger side so that it uses all the fuel in the tank."


----------



## P3ach3s (Nov 4, 2012)

apstguy said:


> Mine has been doing the same thing, but in the same SPOT on the way to work.



Wow, thats crazy that you say that. My car has this one spot on a local highway it will seemingly run out of fuel(when below 1/4 tank). It does it no where else except this one spot.


----------



## 03jettagli2 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd like to urge everyone who has this problem to file a safety complaint with the NHTSA at http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/complaints/
I'm tired of throwing money at an issue that is obviously so common and dangerous it should've been recalled by now. If enough of us complain to the NHTSA they might get the ball rolling for us and in the process actually figure out what's causing it once and for all. Have your VIN handy for filing the safety complaint.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Complain for me 9BWDH61J144000601 and 3VWSE69M34M047879


----------



## 03jettagli2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Emron said:


> Complain for me 9BWDH61J144000601 and 3VWSE69M34M047879


Can't do it for you. But please do, it just takes a few minutes and with enough complaints they'll open an investigation into it and maybe we'll get this thing solved.


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you know if your fuel pump is OEM? 

I replaced my fuel pump when the gauge was going crazy, and my car never did this until I replaced the pump with an aftermarket one. Now, when I get down to "60 Miles" left on the dash display, I get nervous. When I have some cash to spare, I plan on buying an OEM pump and sending unit to drop in and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, I have a stock pump. I brought this conversation up to a couple MK4 buddies and both of their MK4s suffer the same symptoms.


----------



## 03jettagli2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it just a coincidence that the VW Tiguan was just recalled for random stalling? Or is there a bigger issue with VW's fuel delivery on certain platforms? VW is blaming winter fuel blends causing air bubbles in the fuel pump ...they are fixing it by re flashing the ecm to boost fuel pressure..


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

There are a few contributing factors that create this problem.
1st, fuel cools the pump and a 1/4 tank is obviously lower than the fuel pump armature.
This is a common failure dating back to the Mk2 vehicles. 

The other issue is more serious as of 2007/8 with the introduction of Ethanol in fuel.
Ethanol absorbs moisture and this will cause a build up of a film on the pump, the lines, rail and injectors.
This will cause rusting, destroy plastic and rubber. 
DCI-11 is added as a corrosion inhibitor for Ethanol based fuel during the manufacturing process.

Don't forget to replace your fuel pump sealing ring with a new one.


----------



## vdubgti07 (May 10, 2008)

I was having same problems in my jetta it would stall randomly while driving, and noticed it was doing it at 1/4 tank or less.. ended up being the fuel pump..haven't had a problem since i changed it


----------



## 360ccd (Aug 6, 2014)

*Finally found the solution!*

Ok after replacing nearly everything in my fuel system and electrical system we finally figured out the issue. THE FREAKING GAS CAP! I hope this helps anyone else fighting this issue. The gas cap isn't venting properly causing the tank to vapor lock. Try replacing this first and see if this fixes your issue. After running 10 tanks of gas through my GTI I am confident the problem is fixed. Haven't had an issue since. THANK YOU VW GODS!

:banghead::screwy::facepalm:


----------



## Jkrokes (Jun 20, 2017)

SOLVED:

I have been dealing with the low fuel (below 1/4 tank) stalling issue for over a year. First thing I tried was a new fuel pump. I bought a Delphi aftermarket OE equivalent pump and installed it - car still stalled. Then I had the pump replaced under warranty - car still stalled. I will write a full list of other items I replaced with no change in symptoms below.

The fix for my car ended up being a OEM fuel pump manufactured by VDO (which I got for $30 from the junk yard because I did not think it would work). Before installing the pump I cleaned my fuel tank as far as I could reach with a sponge/scouring pad and alcohol. I also installed a new purge valve (car threw a code for it when idling over the winter - doubt this had anything to do with the fix). Car has been running all the way down to the low fuel light with no issues for the past 2 months.

Other things replaced with no fix:
- fuel pump relay (428)
- fuel filter
- main ECU power relay (409)
- new (used) ECU reflashed and immobilizer reset by dealership
- cleaned all electrical ground locations
- fixed all vacuum leaks
- new gas cap
- MAF sensor cleaned
- new 02 sensors and alternator within the last 2 years

Hope this helps someone else with the same issue. It feels good to drive around knowing the car won't stall on the highway haha


----------



## boosted12a (Apr 28, 2017)

i had this issue to kinda, wasnt just 1/4 tank. i think i fixed it. pulled the pump and the + spade connector on the pump was loose, a quick squeze with plires fixed it and i havent had the problwm in 3 tanks.


----------



## k0ng1 (Sep 13, 2017)

*so for me when my car does this*

i have found out that when my car turns off at less then 1/4 of a tank is because the pump is getting to hot and it shuts off .. now i have jumps my relay so that the pump stays on all the time and it will still do the same thing .. so .. now my car will not do this if i have over a 1/4 tank because the pump is under gas keeping it cool .. and after getting a new pump and changing out everything that i could and still the car does the same thing i have come to think about why this is happing .. and its very simple .. the pump is not filling up the rez that holds the gas that keeps the pump cool .. and what fills up that res if the tank is more then 1/4 tank below is the return line .. that is not putting back enuff gas to keep that pump under gas to keep it cool .. so the return line needs to be cleaned or replaced .. and or check everything that is a return for gas to the tank .. this is what i have come up with and as soon as i check my fuel return lines im sure i will find some **** in the lines ..


----------



## Vwbuilder1 (May 5, 2014)

*Stallig Issue*

The most common cause for this issue is the fuel pump. I see people replace the fuel pump with aftermarket units and have the same issue. The issue is usually resolved with a new OEM VW pump. Make sure to check the rubber seal when you replace the pump. It's also a good idea to check your fuel pump relay and fuse.


----------



## Eli Thomas (Sep 28, 2021)

Mine does too I have the 03 and it becomes such a weird car after a quarter tank


----------



## Beers4Fears (2 mo ago)

360ccd said:


> *Finally found the solution!*
> 
> Ok after replacing nearly everything in my fuel system and electrical system we finally figured out the issue. THE FREAKING GAS CAP! I hope this helps anyone else fighting this issue. The gas cap isn't venting properly causing the tank to vapor lock. Try replacing this first and see if this fixes your issue. After running 10 tanks of gas through my GTI I am confident the problem is fixed. Haven't had an issue since. THANK YOU VW GODS!
> 
> :banghead::screwy:🤦


Very very interested in this fix as my GTI is having the lurching issue at as high as 3/4 of a tank.


----------

